# Australier wehrt Krokodilattacke ab!



## Tikey0815 (11. November 2021)

Mücken, ich sach nur MÜCKEN


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. November 2021)

Vor vielen Jahren saß ich bei uns am Vereinsteich auf meinem Karpfenstuhl. Bodennahe, da die Stuhlbeine nicht ausgefahren waren. Aufeinmal schoss ein Fuchs an mir vorbei, drehte um, biss einmal in meinen rechten Gummistiefel und verschwand wieder. Was den geritten hat? Ich weiß es nicht!


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Aufeinmal schoss ein Fuchs an mir vorbei, drehte um, biss einmal in meinen rechten Gummistiefel und verschwand wieder. Was den geritten hat? Ich weiß es nicht!


Tollwut?

Son paar Tierische Erlebnisse hatte ich auch schon, aber nie irgendwas bedrohliches?
Was mir aber schon ein paar mal die Haare zu Berge stehen ließ, *Igel*!
Geräusche, da ist Denis Hopper mit seiner Sauerstoffmaske nix dagegen!
Du denkst, da röchelt ein Perverser im Gebüsch rum, unterbrochen von ausgiebigen Schmatzen, wenn eine Nacktschnecke vertilgt wird.
Igel haben häufig Lungenwürmer und andere nette Begleiter, was wahrscheinlich auch bei dieser Geräuschkulisse eine Rolle spielt?

Jürgen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. November 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Tollwut?
> 
> Son paar Tierische Erlebnisse hatte ich auch schon, aber nie irgendwas bedrohliches?
> Was mir aber schon ein paar mal die Haare zu Berge stehen ließen, *Igel*!
> ...


Ja, daran haben wir damals auch gedacht. Zum Glück kam er nicht durch die dicken Steifel. 
Stimmt, die röcheln häufig


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2021)

Schonmal nachts ne Kuh husten gehört? Ich ja, hört sich verdammt nach Mensch an.
Ansonsten nerven mich gelegentlich die Schwäne, welche mein Lockfutter zwecks Köfi-Stippen rücksichts- und rückstandslos verinnerlichen...


----------



## ollidi (11. November 2021)

Als ich Abends mal am Kanal gesessen habe, hat sich in dem Maisfeld hinter mir eine Rotte Wildschweine ausgetobt.
Ich war schon auf den Sprung in das rettende Wasser vorbereitet, wenn die näher gekommen wären.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. November 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Tollwut?
> 
> Son paar Tierische Erlebnisse hatte ich auch schon, aber nie irgendwas bedrohliches?
> Was mir aber schon ein paar mal die Haare zu Berge stehen ließen, *Igel*!
> ...


Kenn ich, wir haben seit Jahren eine Igel-Famile im Garten, wenn man Nachts oder Früh morgens auf die Terasse geht und lauscht kann das Gruselig sein, gab schon ein zwei Geräusche wo ich Schisshase panikartig zum Besen gegriffen hab ...okay, das war noch vor Kenntnissnahme der lustigen Familie


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Als ich Abends mal am Kanal gesessen habe, hat sich in dem Maisfeld hinter mir eine Rotte Wildschweine ausgetobt.
> Ich war schon auf den Sprung in das rettende Wasser vorbereitet, wenn die näher gekommen wären.


Die können aber auch ganz gut schwimmen 
Das senkrechte Hochhalten des Kescher zur optischen Vergrößerung der eigenen Person wäre da noch eine Option. Möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt testen wollen ...


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2021)

Krokodile, Fuchs mit Tollwut, Wildschweine, alles Kindergarten, gibt nix schlimmeres als wenn meine Frau am Wasser aufschlägt weil ich das Handy aus hatte und den Termin zur einer Einladung vergessen habe.
einmal passiert, nie wieder sach ich.


----------



## Nuesse (11. November 2021)

Mir hat mal ein Eichelhäher auf die Hose geschissen,nachdem
ich ihn mit Maden gefüttert hab .


----------



## ollidi (11. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die können aber auch ganz gut schwimmen


Ich habe an einer Spundwandstrecke gesessen. Da habe die irgendwie eine natürliche Scheu reinzuspringen. 
Du hast aber absolut recht. An Steinpackungen konnte ich schon Wildschweine und Rehe beobachten, wie sie durch den Kanal geschwommen sind.


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Eichelhäher auf die Hose geschissen,nachdem
> ich ihn mit Maden gefüttert hab .


Undank ist des Menschen Lohn. Oder so ähnlich...
Oder die Maden waren schlecht


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

Vor vielen Jahren eine ältere Dame, die meine Angelstelle als ihren persönlichen Badestrand am Baggersee deklarierte und dann loslegte, da wäre mir das Krokodil glaub ich lieber gewesen. Ansonsten habe ich den meisten Respekt vor den kleinen Wadenbeissern der Spaziergänger.


----------



## yukonjack (11. November 2021)

Bin beim Aalangeln ein bisschen übergenickt, dann so 10m hinter mir ein Rehbock mit einem Schrei................
So schnell wach war ich noch nie.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin beim Aalangeln ein bisschen übergenickt, dann so 10m hinter mir ein Rehbock mit einem Schrei................
> So schnell wach war ich noch nie.


Zappenduster im Karpfen -Zelt, ich penne gerade auf meiner Liege ein
und auf einmal ,springt die Schäferhündin von meinem Kumpel, voll auf mich
drauf,......alter Schwede,ich glaube meine Pumpe, ist da echt mal kurz stehen geblieben.
Das war eine Schrecksekunde ,allererster Güte...................,


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin beim Aalangeln ein bisschen übergenickt, dann so 10m hinter mir ein Rehbock mit einem Schrei................
> So schnell wach war ich noch nie.


Dann weist Du ja genau,was ich meine..........................


----------



## Esslingen (11. November 2021)

Sommernacht im Naturschutzgebiet an einem unserer Seen, total einsam und verlassen. die einzigen Geräusche, das Quaken der Frösche und der Gesang der Teichrohrsänger. Plötzlich direkt neben mir im Schilf ein Krachen und Brechen der Schilhalme....ein Bieber??  Ein Wildschwein?? Puls rast ...Kopflampe an und da sitzt tiefenenstspannt ein Fuchs keine drei Meter neben mir und kaut genüßlich auf einem Frosch herum. Bin dann Aufgestanden habe mit in die Hände geklatscht aber der trottete bestenfalls in Zeitlupe von dannen....  Hat ne Weile gedauert bis mein Puls wieder den Ruhemodus inne hatte....


----------



## feko (11. November 2021)

Wir haben ein kleines Gewässer das mit einer Mauer umsäumt ist.
Bei der Mauer geht es ca 2.50 runter und man ist am Ufer.
Oberhalb der Mauer bzw Angelstelle ist ein Gehweg. Auch dieser ist mit einer Mauer abgeschlossen.
Ich musste in aller frühe austreten und habe unseren angelplatz verlassen der natürlich unter der Mauer war.
Als ich wieder kam stand ein Reh zwischen beiden Bauwerken.
Es geriet in Panik und in zick zack springt es herum... Und springt über das Geländer die 2.50 tief Richtung Wasser.
Zum Glück ein Stück weiter als unsere Angelstelle war in der mein Kumpel auf der Liege lag.
War ziemlich knapp, hätte böse enden können.
Vg


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2021)

Hallo,

mich wollte eine Äskulapnatter, welcher ich vermutlich auf den Schwanz gestiegen war, ins Bein beissen, Daraus wurde aber nichts, ersten haben die nicht mal richtige Zähne, sondern nur ganz kleine, so blieb es nur bei einem Schlag des Kopfes der Schlange gegen meinen Gummistiefel ohne weitere Folgen. Erschrocken bin ich trotzdem .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ragbar (12. November 2021)

Rehwild mit Rachendasseln in unmittelbarer Nähe -  blanker Horror.


----------



## Salt (12. November 2021)

Wer bietet mehr


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. November 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389651


Super Foto! Da können Timo.Keibel und ich nicht mithalten. Die Jungs tauchten zwar unweit unserer Ponton Boats auf und vor unseren Füßen am Grund entlang, aber nicht so dicht


----------



## Salt (21. November 2021)

Man muss die nur richtig ansprechen, dann klappt sowas auch 

"*Kaam mal över mien Jung!*"


Nee, ganz im Ernst, ich glaube das war einer, der aus der Seehundstation kam und einfach noch wusste das Menschen manchmal Futter haben.
Hatte am gleichen Spot Jahre vorher auch schon mal einen der mir nen Woba vom Haken gepflückt hat...die erste Flucht war eher wie ein Thunfisch!
Zum Glück is dann der Haken ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (22. November 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Man muss die nur richtig ansprechen, dann klappt sowas auch


Elmar Elfers 
guck, daran hat es gelegen. Unser Dänisch ist nicht gegenug für die Seehunde - oder waren es Kegelrobben - gewesen.


----------

